# D.I.Y. FLIP FOLD (t-shirt folder)



## RaiderFred1 (Nov 14, 2011)

If you are as cheap as I am, you might consider doing this instead of buying the Flip-Fold. I know $20 is not much but why spend when you can do it for free.

All I used was a piece of signage I got from our local shell gas station and a box cutter.

CHEK OUT THE VIDEO HERE.


----------

